# Seabrook trip results



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Waded with my nephew this morning finished with a slam. I caught the red (27") and trout (18"), my nephew caught the flounder (18").

Not bad for our first time fishing there.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice catch was the bottom muddy


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Three common kinds of fish! Nice catch!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

A little muddy but not bad. You were not sinking in mud while wading


----------



## AlppaChino (Oct 9, 2012)

*Triple threat massacre...keep up the good work!*

.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice fish. I want to try that area out this year.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

John what were you using for bait? Live or plastic?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Live shrimp, plastics and gold spoons


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice slam, Congrats!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice slam!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Really nice slam
Thanks for the info.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

AWE MAN !!!! look at what I missed... Man I got held up this morning and things didn't work out for me... 
But hey man SUPER nice fish !!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice catch.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice slam!

I'd like to try that area, post up when you're going again I'd like to tag along.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

nice stringer! congrats


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice catch! Keep it up!


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Parking?*

Like a few others here, it has been years since I waded the Seabrook Flats and it appears they have fenced off the areas I used to be able to park and walk in. Are you parking at the Toddville Rd. bridge (lagoon tidal flow)? I had the impression parking is no longer allowed on Toddville itself, nor on the little dead-end roads that front the bulkheads.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes parking at the bridge. Didn't have any problems with the law while I was there


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice catch, I seen the spots before but kind of avoided them.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the slam. They all eat good!


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice job man!!


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

i would like to try seabrook since it is close to the house just dont know where i would go to wade do you go by boat then wade or do you just start off on the bank any info you would like to share would be appreciated


----------



## pufferking (Oct 23, 2012)

texas grand slam...nice!


----------

